

Ask HN: How in the world do you pay for college? - joshmlewis

I posted a thing yesterday about good design colleges but I realized going to a good design college will cost me at least $100,000.  How as a designer or even developer do you pay that back?
======
redredraider
College doesn't cost that much. I go to Texas Tech. 4-5K a semester for 8
semesters is 50k. A starting dev makes 50-60k.It's pretty easy to pay it off.

